# Help - 2ww over. Heavy bleeding but BFP



## lloydy887 (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi there,

Haven't posted before, but have just completed 1st ICSI.  Started bleeding 2 days before testing, but having read all the posts on here about people bleeding and still getting BFP, tried to remain positive.  Test day came (Friday), passing even more blood with strong AF pains - couldn't believe it when we got a BFP.  Clinic told me to have blood tests on Monday & Weds to find out what is going on, but I can't believe that the pregnancy could have held.  I have miscarried before and this was exactly the same.  Will get the result on Thurs.  Has anyone else experienced this amount of blood loss and still held?

Any positive stories would really help!

Thank you,

Sarah


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi there

I know of one lady on my clinic board (doesnt post here much these days) who bled very heavily before and after her BFP and also bled throughout the first trimester. I wont say her pgy has been an easy one but she is now in the third trimester. Another lady from my clinic also bled a lot in the first tri.

I wont say I can tell you everything is ok in your case but can confirm it IS DEFINITELY POSSIBLE  to bleed heavily and still carry a pgy.

The blood tests will confirm what is going on for you and I really hope that it is good news for you on Thursday.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I am one of those women!! (well one like it, anyway!)

I had full on bleeding started 2 days before test day, and didn't really bother testing properly (tested early when i started bleeding and got bfn, then tested on test day but was bleeding so heavily that i only used an ebay cheapy and didn't leave it very long as i was so convinced it couldn't possibly be a bfp.)

I didn't find out i was actually pg for another 2 weeks.  I had another full af at 8 weeks, then further bleeding at 9, 10 and 12 weeks.  The rest of my pg was relatively 'normal', so yes, it is possible to bleed heavily and go on to have a healthy bubba!
(that's not to say that it isn't unbelievably stressful at the time!)

Good luck hun

Sallywags


----------



## lloydy887 (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi there,

Thanks so much for that - it's great to hear your +ve stories.  Having second blood test today, will get results tomorrow.  Will let you know how I get on.

Best wishes,

Sarahxx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Good luck sarah! take care love jo xxx


----------



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi,

I also had bleeding during my DS's  pregnancy.  It wasn't really heavy, more dark and old and they had no reason for it.  Also I got pregnant in 2006 and didn't realise as I had a light AF and didn't think I was pregnant.  

Good luck and try not to get too stressed.  
Lucymorgan


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Good luck for your test results tomorrow Sarah.....hope everything's ok for you  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## lloydy887 (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks very much for all of your support - this site really is great.

We hadn't heard from the clinic today, but took another test tonight which was negative.  

It obviously just wasn't meant to be.  Have cracked open the wine & trying to be pragmatic about it - it wasn't our turn.

Will definitely try again.  Good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

oh hun - i'm so so sorry.  i don't know what to say.  i really hoped you would be like me - i'm so sorry to see this result.

Big hugs.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

big hugs coming your way. So sorry.  x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

I'm really sorry hun 

Take good care of yourself,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

im so so sorry!     take care love jo xxx


----------



## Dahlia (Oct 29, 2007)

So sorry to read this Sarah   

Dahlia x


----------



## hoopy74 (Nov 28, 2007)

me and my wife were unfortunate this time last week thru icsi so i know how you are feeling please take care eh


----------

